# Losing power when air switched on?



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

I cant turn on my air because when I do, i feel power being pulled from the motor and im not sure why. Last time I turned on the defroster, my belt snapped 59 miles from home. I know the adjuster bolt and the gear on the bracket are stripped...not sure if that does anything...ive replaced my belt atleast 5 or 6 times....actually, if I turn on the air, my belt starts squeeling. Am I going


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

ok i give up on this one...maybe I need to remove and clean the fan?


----------

